# Mica Supplier?



## racheals-scentsibilities (Aug 30, 2016)

I haven't bought supplies in a while due to financial difficulties, but after making a personal batch of lipstick today I went to look at different mica colors only to find the website I used to use, The Conservatorie, no longer seems to exist.

I've done some searching, but does anyone has a tried and true mica supplier with a decent selection? Everything I've found either is too expensive, located outside of the US (so shipping is outrageous), or the selection is very limited.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 30, 2016)

Try nurture soap supplies. 

One of the most beautiful gifts I received from Someone on the forum was some micas from them. The website is great, they show you the colours already made into CP soap and M & P (although they don't tell you the rates used but I imagine it's the max of their suggested range), the vibrance range are bright and fantastic, they seem pretty cheap compared to Aussie prices and they currently have a sale on.


----------



## racheals-scentsibilities (Aug 30, 2016)

I just took a quick look and it looks like they have a really good selection and prices similar to what I was paying with the other site. Thank you so much!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 30, 2016)

I second Nurture.  Or TKB Trading.  Nurture's are awesome though.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 30, 2016)

I do not see where Nurture states lip or eye safe. If making lipstick, colored gloss or eye shadow I would purchase from TKB. If just making soap I personally prefer Mica N More, https://www.facebook.com/groups/889917644394400/,  but Nurture is okay


----------



## osso (Aug 30, 2016)

Many of Nurture's are lip/eye safe, stating in the product descriptions. I've used them in lip balm as well as soap. They have lovely stuff.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 1, 2016)

This place is awesome! http://www.madoils.com/collections/all-micas


----------



## penelopejane (Sep 2, 2016)

The good thing about nurture is they show samples of their micas on CP and M&P soap on their website and they are accurate. 

All micas look beautiful in a jar but mixing them in CP is a totally different matter.


----------



## queennikki (Sep 3, 2016)

Micas and more is a group buy system that is only open for one week a month and then the orders are shipped a couple weeks later. The micas are awesome and reasonable. Would highly recommend them


----------

